# [Solved] ACPI issues / Battery not detected.

## iamdanhenry

[Moderator note: OP posted the opening post and what is now its first response in separate threads.  They cover the same problem, so now they are part of the same thread. -Hu]

Solved by upgrading my kernel to 4.11, which only reinforces that my merged threads were completely unrelated.

I have been monkeying around trying to get Gentoo to detect my Macbook 9,3 battery for the last hour or so with nothing so I am enlisting help from the forum.  I'm not sure what information is needed because I'm not really sure what the issue is.  I'm new to Gentoo, coming from Arch, and haven't had these issues with other distros.

Kernel config:

cat .config | grep SBS

```

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

CONFIG_BATTERY_SBS=m

```

cat .config | grep ACPI

```

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_LEGACY_TABLES_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_ACPI_PDC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM_POWER_STATES_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUGGER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_REV_OVERRIDE_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CPU_FREQ_PSS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_CSTATE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_IPMI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ACPI_TABLE_UPGRADE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_TABLE_UPGRADE=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_MEMORY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HED=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_REDUCED_HARDWARE_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_NFIT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI_NMI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_GHES=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_EINJ=m

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_EXTLOG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONFIGFS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=m

# ACPI drivers

# ACPI drivers

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# ACPI INT340X thermal drivers

# CONFIG_MFD_INTEL_LPSS_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_DMA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_ALSA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_UNSAFE_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

```

I'm also new to compiling kernels, so this could be the problem.  

```

cat /proc/config.gz | gunzip > running.config

cat running.config | grep SBS

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_SBS is not set

```

It looks like the settings I have made are not reflected in the running kernel.   I have updated the bootloader to reflect the path to the new vmlinuz in the /boot directory.

Any help is appreciated, thank you.Last edited by iamdanhenry on Sat May 20, 2017 7:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## iamdanhenry

I am trying to get ACPI figured out on my Macbook, and when I recompile the kernel with the SBS settings enabled they aren't reflected in the kernel after a reboot.  I can't figure out what is going on, and I am new to Gentoo, so sorry if this is obvious.

```

hackr linux # cat .config | grep SBS

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

CONFIG_BATTERY_SBS=m

hackr linux # 

```

And after a reboot

```

hackr ~ # cat /proc/config.gz | gunzip > running.config

hackr ~ # cat running.config | grep SBS

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_SBS is not set

hackr ~ # 

```

Any help or advice would be much appreciated.  Thank's in advance.Last edited by iamdanhenry on Sat May 20, 2017 2:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

iamdanhenry ...

you are probably copying the kernel to /boot when /boot is unmounted, so the copied version exists on whatever partition equates to / and not /boot. That would be the most obvious explanation, otherwise you should provide details on how you are booting.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## iamdanhenry

Well, /boot was mounted, but as I was dumping my /boot/grub/grub.cfg I realized that I had changed the boot entry for the wrong GRUB menu item.  

Bet you didn't think that there was a "noobier" mistake than not mounting /boot, huh.

Thanks again for your help =D

----------

## josephg

how did you compile your kernel?

----------

## josephg

why do you create multiple threads for the same issue? duh :/

Kernel changes not being reflected in new kernel

[Moderator response: Merged. -Hu]

----------

## iamdanhenry

It wasn't multiple threads for the same issue.  One was talking about getting ACPI working, and it might have to do with my kernel issues, and the other one was about my kernel issues.  Duh =/

----------

## Hu

Although one thread was about ACPI not working, the output shown in both the posts looks to me like they have the same root cause: you were not running the kernel you configured to use ACPI, so your configuration changes had no effect.  Upgrading to a new kernel necessarily means booting it successfully, so any configuration changes would finally be visible.  If your v4.9 kernel, when running with ACPI enabled, still does not detect the battery, then you had two problems.  If your v4.9 kernel, once properly configured (ACPI+SBS enabled in /proc/config.gz), successfully detected the battery, then your threads had the same root cause: configuration changes ignored because you were booting the kernel built before you made those changes.

----------

